# Tee shirt design softwear?



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all I was curious to know if any of you could help me out finding a program I was just informed about. I am looking to start up a web site that a customer could log onto and design there shirt on the site without having to go through a designer. I would like the program to be able to upload files for logos etc. Do any of you know where I could find a program like this. Also would you be able to ballpark a price for me? Thank you all.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are not cheap. Ballpark $5,000 or monthly subscription.

online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you I will check these out. I appreciate it!


----------

